# Trusted custom box/package company?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you use a box/package company that can make customized boxes? A trusted/used source would be appreciated along with your experience. Thanks.


----------



## Goat200487 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I actually get my boxes from Uline.com and then just have the place that I get my screen printing done, print on the boxes as well.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I have someone I can put you in touch with, but its a minimum order of one pallet. Its about 10% of the Uline price though.


----------



## Goat200487 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm interested, can you put me in touch with them?


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

We work with Cheap Custom Boxes, Software Boxes, Corrugated Boxes, wholesale boxes, Display Boxes, Shipping Boxes. and have been very happy. We do full color boxes and they look great.


----------



## smcroyal (Jul 10, 2011)

i put my custom stcikers on all boxes we ship out, give a nice small detail


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

There are many online printing companies around which offer customized facilities to their customers. Printingblue.co.uk is one of them. They not only offer customization but also give free shipment in various regions. They provide full satisfaction and as well as free design facility. 
They are one of the famous online company providing printing services. You should try them; you’ll definitely found them better than anyone else. 



__________________________
Packaging boxes | Custom boxes


----------



## mint print (Mar 5, 2021)

Our brand, Mint Print, was launched in August 2001. Since then, the business has grown significantly, thanks to our loyal customers who are the driving force of the small but dynamic Mint Print family. Originally, we began trading in Birmingham but we now supply to customers across the UK and worldwide, thanks to recommendations from satisfied service users. At Mint Print, we believe in putting the interests and needs of the customer ahead of our own. This approach has established strong and unique professional relationships, enabling us to create a portfolio of clients who are trusted and loyal. This gives us tremendous pride and satisfaction. We don’t claim to be perfect, absolutely not. That is why we greatly value the feedback and suggestions from customers giving us the opportunity to add value to our existing products and services. It’s simple: without loyal customers, we would not exist.
#custom retail packaging #custom product packaging


----------

